# Ethanol free fuel near SW Jax?



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Any ethanol free stations along I-10 eastbound heading into Jax? Or along 295 south towards San Jose? Looking at launching at either mandarin park ramp or goodbys creek ramp this weekend.


----------

